# my cat does its business in its water bowl! help!



## shellbee 1 (Feb 15, 2009)

hi, iv just bought a bengal 5month old female kitten.i bought her from a breeder, who i have heard fantastic things about, she told me the kitten was litter trained, but since bringing her home she keeps having a poo in the water bowl, iv had her 4 days and she has only used the litter tray twice(to do a wee). any suggestions??
i have asked the breeder but she says the cat is stressed.
please help!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi 

Does the kitten get fed wet food?? if she does maybe you could take her water dish away and put water in the wet food? just for a few days to try and stop the habit. If you dont want to do that why not get a water fountine? try that, also could you not get the poo out the water and put the it in the tray?


----------



## shellbee 1 (Feb 15, 2009)

what do you mean a water fountain?
yes she has wet food,might try taking the water away, just worried it may find an even worse place instead.i caught her in the act the last time she did it, i picked her up and took her to the tray, i wont try that again, it went everywhere! lol!
thanks for the help.:thumbup1:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Heres a link, Pets at home sell them too,

CAT-IT PET DRINKING FOUNTAIN: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

shellbee 1 said:


> what do you mean a water fountain?
> yes she has wet food,might try taking the water away, just worried it may find an even worse place instead.i caught her in the act the last time she did it, i picked her up and took her to the tray, i wont try that again, it went everywhere! lol!
> thanks for the help.:thumbup1:


Try locking her in one room? untill she learns to use the tray?


----------



## shellbee 1 (Feb 15, 2009)

iv tried putting it in the hall, she still does it.
she has done a poo on the sofa on top of a t-shirt aswell, can anyone suggest why she is doing it?
she wees in the tray(most of the time) so why wont she poo in it? very annoying!


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

hi she will be stressed when i got my seal siamese she kept pooing in my hallway by my guinea pigs and this went on for a while, the way i got round it was to be very stern with her and told her no in a really cross voice and she did stop doing it.

you have taken this kitten away from her mum, brothers and sisters and they get very stressed about this.

how old is she???

i would keep water down but in a shallow bowl.

and just be patient with her.but be firm as well.


----------



## shellbee 1 (Feb 15, 2009)

hi, shes 5months old, its hard because iv got an 18mnth old daughter and having cat poo all round the place is worrying because of the germs, and i cant tell her off unless i catch her. thanks, im going to ring the breeder again, it maight be the litter i use, although if its good enough for weeing on, i cant see the problem. :thumbup1:


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

shellbee 1 said:


> hi, shes 5months old, its hard because iv got an 18mnth old daughter and having cat poo all round the place is worrying because of the germs, and i cant tell her off unless i catch her. thanks, im going to ring the breeder again, it maight be the litter i use, although if its good enough for weeing on, i cant see the problem. :thumbup1:


i have a five year old so i know where you are coming from i would ring breeder and ask for more advice, my seal was five months when i got her, i truly feel the longer you have the cat with the mother the harder on the kitten when they leave for new home.

all my kittens so far have gone to new homes and not had any pooing or weeing problems but i do send away with a bag of litter that i use not sure this helps just helps me as i feel i have sent them away with what they need. alos send litter tray, big box of food (wet) what i use and a sample of dryed food but that is just me.


----------



## shellbee 1 (Feb 15, 2009)

ok, thanks, will remember that for when i breed her, thanks again


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

shellbee 1 said:


> iv tried putting it in the hall, she still does it.
> she has done a poo on the sofa on top of a t-shirt aswell, can anyone suggest why she is doing it?
> she wees in the tray(most of the time) so why wont she poo in it? very annoying!


Is her litter tray near her food and water? If she's a small kitten it's possible she doesn't make it in time and needs to have more boxes in the house. If you have a #### it could be the #### that is upsetting her or making her uncomfortable. She needs to have them in quiet places where she feels private, be sure to show her the boxes a few times and scratch her paws in them with verbal praise. The hall is usually a well traveled active area and not the best place for a litter tray for privacy.

Also kittens tend to use the litter tray fairly soon after they eat. You could place a poo that didn't make it to the tray into the tray you want her in. Then you could stick a round when she has her food. When she finishes place her in her tray and scratch her paws for her. Keep her confined to the area with the litter box but make sure it's not next to the food but still fairly near by, like across the room in a quiet place. For example, if she eats in the kitchen, place a litter box near by in the kitchen and close her in the kitchen for a little while. You may need to play with her to get her bowels moving. Another option would be to place her in a small room, like the bathroom with her food/water on one side and the litter tray on the other over night or in the day when you are not there. Just until she gets the idea.

Be sure you are cleaning the dishes and area well to remove any fecal matter and odour as this could tempt her back to these areas. Try not to use bleach or ammonia, there are cleaners for this sort of thing, Urine Off, Safe4 and Trigene. You can also buy a product called Cat Attract which is a litter enhanced with odours to attract kitties to use the litter. Most of these you can find online.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

hmm thats odd to do it in her water bowl?

Have you taken her to the vet just incase she isnt well?

Only keep her in one room for the first weks of having her as that is big enough for akitten, asfter playing/food/water even every hour take her in the tray & get her front paws and dig with them, if she poos elsewhere put it in there so she can smell it and dig again.

she might be very stressed aswell, the breeder doesnt sound to helpful


----------



## Shmitty! (Feb 9, 2009)

Weird, my two cats used to crap on my bloody bed when I got them and they weere 6 mnths old, it took ages to make them use the tray and cost me alot in Duvets and laundrettes as well. I dunno why they did it I only know it stopped eventually after getting them two trays and keeping them exeptionally clean for the cats. I'd try removing the water bowl, giving her a drink to have somewhere else, and keeping the tray clean at all times, and just remining her where it is alot.


----------



## xlaurapx (Dec 17, 2008)

when i got my casper, he is now 6 months he would wee in the litter tray but poo anywher but and i eventually tried a different litter, i just put him in the tray as soon as i had switched the litter over and he did his business straight away . Still don't understand why he would wee in there but not poo???


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If you are using a different cat litter to her breeder, then I would change back to what she is used to. Then if you want to change it, do it gradually over time, by adding in yours and gradually increase the proportions.

Also does she only have one tray ? Some cats don't like to wee and poo in the same place. You could try adding another tray see if that makes a difference.


----------



## bimbam (Dec 19, 2008)

Agree with most of what has been said but you could try a Feliway plug in diffuser to help her settle. I do think a trip to the vet for a check up may be a good idea though.


----------

